# Drive Adapters



## Buffalo21 (May 3, 2020)

When I made the last set of gas spuds, I broken 3 of the cheap 1/4” hex x 3/8” square socket drive adapters. Today during a quick job, I needed another drive, to drive a 3/8” socket off of a 3/4” drill chuck, so I needed another adapter. Realizing the problems I had before, I decided to make better adapters. 

I used a Harbor Freight 3/8” dr x 6” impact extension, cut it down to the required length, then with the hex 5C collet block, The right sized collet, a 1/2” carbide end mill and about 10 minutes of mill work, I had 2 adapters. I was about to clean up and said, maybe some day I will need a 1/2” version, so another Harbor Freight impact extension (1/2” dr x 6”) gave ups its original form, to aid in the shop work needing to be done.

Not a super hard or technical job, but a good job for a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## aliva (May 3, 2020)

If you can reharden


----------



## SLK001 (May 3, 2020)

What are those for?  What uses a tri-lobe socket?


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 3, 2020)

The are designed to fit into drill chucks

I use it for power tapping on the lathe, the adapter in the drill chuck, a square socket on the adapter and the square socket driving the tap


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 3, 2020)

aliva said:


> If you can reharden



Why??


----------



## Tozguy (May 3, 2020)

I could have used one of those today for tapping 1/2 NF threads. Great idea!
In your approach does the chuck allow the adapter to slip forward as the tap advances or is it held tight by the chuck?

What if I just cut three flats on a tap wrench for a slip fit in a chuck?


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 3, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> I could have used one of those today for tapping 1/2 NF threads. Great idea!
> In your approach does the chuck allow the adapter to slip forward as the tap advances or is it held tight by the chuck?
> 
> What if I just cut three flats on a tap wrench for a slip fit in a chuck?


 
I tighten the adapter into the chuck

I guess you could to it to a tap handle

I dont use a tap handle, I either use a square socket or one of the Lisle brand tap socket, both use with the adapters I made


----------

